# Time to give back to the community



## kelly22 (17/6/16)

Okay guys i started vaping some time back and alot of people helped me out along the way so iv decided to give something back in the hope of growing our community ,i have two items to give to anyone that can give a valid reason as to why they deserve it,the first item is a mutation mt rta ,second item is an origen dripper i bought some time back ,if u feel u deserve these items ,pleaae feel free to drop me a message ,please note il only b in jhb for a week n you will have to collect in the sandton area






Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 13


----------



## Nailedit77 (17/6/16)

Nice one bud, that mutation tank was one of my best ever tanks!!! Hope who ever gets it enjoys it as much as I did


----------



## SAVaper (17/6/16)

Nice!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kelly22 (17/6/16)

Mutation is still a great tank but my experience and pallette has moved away from it 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (17/6/16)

That's awesome nice one!


----------



## Zucas (17/6/16)

Fantastic idea , not everyone can afford tanks at the current rand/dollar

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kelly22 (17/6/16)

Exactly the re
ason i wanna help someone

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (17/6/16)

Great gesture @kelly22 !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (18/6/16)

kelly22 said:


> Exactly the re
> ason i wanna help someone
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


If no one takes it, I would love to have one again. Was my fav tank, mutation is awesome. Im in Durbs tho


----------



## kelly22 (18/6/16)

Still available guys

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77 (18/6/16)

Pick me


----------



## SAVaper (18/6/16)

I have a friend in Fochville and I bought him the Pico as a pif. I would really like to give him more gear to keep him interested. Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (18/6/16)

Very nice of you to make the offer @kelly22. 
Hope those who needs them the most chime in.


----------



## kelly22 (18/6/16)

@Sickboy77 if nobody takes it its yours wen im bk in durbs

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Imotions (19/6/16)

i want to start building and exploring as buying commercial coils now is making small holes in the pocket please pick me

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown (19/6/16)

I know my GF would love that dripper when I upgrade and give her my Pico.


----------



## DrSirus-88 (19/6/16)

Great gesture @kelly22.


----------



## kelly22 (21/6/16)

Both items gone guys

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

